
Show HN: Automatically scold people without a face mask - talsraviv
http://www.talraviv.org/facemaskscolder3000/
======
ZinnZirconium
I like it. I like the comparison of face masks to seat belts. I just hope face
masks won't become as permanent as seat belts.

I wore my mask today when I went outside. I don't need a scolding thanks.

